# Interview about Strawberry Dart Frog Research



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I recently was asked to do a Herp Nation Live interview about my research on pumilio over the last two years. I thought some folks here would be interested in the discussion.

http://www.herpnation.com/herp-nation-live/herp-nation-live-strawberry-poison-dart-frogs/



I am also in the process of writing an article for Herp Nation that goes into more detail about the research. That will hopefully be in the next issue for those who may be interested.

And finally, I've got three papers just about ready for submission as a result of this research. If/when they get published, I'll be sure to let folks know


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats, JP. Looking forward to hearing the interview.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice! I really liked the videos of you doing your thing in the field. I'll donate red solo cups for the lehmanni 

Are the straws still up down there? I look forward to seeing the papers!


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Loved your post! It was totally amazing


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great interview and congrats on the research publications.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks all!



stevenhman said:


> Nice! I really liked the videos of you doing your thing in the field. I'll donate red solo cups for the lehmanni
> 
> Are the straws still up down there? I look forward to seeing the papers!


At some point, I'd love to try this on lehmanni, but for now my interests in conservation of my own life outweigh interests in conserving the frogs'. I guess lehmanni are very close to some of these areas where guerillas and drug traffickers are...

The straws are still up. I am hoping to collect one more round of data so that I can get more long term reactions to the manipulations.


----------



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet interview, listened to all of it. Keep posting about your findings/observations!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Now that was great JP!

When you gonna ship me that case of straws I asked you for???? 

Of course you look absolutely ridiculous in that field outfit of yours....really, wouldnt be caught dead in that LOL, only thing worse would be a cap and goggles.....

S


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know what you're talking about, Shawn. That outfit is my thing. I'm bringing that back into fashion. Just watch. In the next few years, you'll see lots of people with the button-up field shirts, zip-off pants, bucket hat, and muck boots. I've already had several converts 

Your straws are currently in Nicaragua waiting to be set up for the Nicaraguan pumilio there.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I hear ya man


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> I hear ya man


Wheres my copyright, shawn???!

I hear you, JP. Field biologist chic is trending...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

woops, edited Ray


----------

